# timber framers?



## TJH24 (Jan 8, 2013)

We have done some small hybrid timberframe additions. Basically, stick framed walls with timber trusses, or exposed beam floor systems. They look nice, and are relatively easy to do. I have never done a full timberframe project. To be honest, I really dont like the look of the entire house timber framed, but I do love having timber accents throughout.

When I build my personal house, I plan on building a hybrid with exposed timbers in the kitchen and great room.

From what I have seen, there are fewer "true timberfamers" out there. A lot of the frames in this area are basically precut and come as a kit and then are just pegged and craned into place.

Good luck with it!


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

I've worked on a bunch of them, and if I were starting over, I would go into timber framing for sure. Furniture on a grand scale. 

Back when I first worked with them, they were still hand cutting the frames on site. Now, with the Hundegger machines, much of the work is done in the shop. CNC. Quite something. 

It's a look that not everybody likes, but some love it, and I'm one of them. And with SIPs, the entire frame now gets exposed. 

Plus, I've never met a timber framer who I didn't like. They all seem to love what they do every day........how many people can say that honestly?


----------



## hammer-head (Feb 5, 2013)

> =Plus, I've never met a timber framer who I didn't like. They all seem to love what they do every day........how many people can say that honestly?


love post and beam. 

been building Chalets at Big White, in b.c. canada, for years.

it's all about the math but hey, that just makes it fun.


----------

